# Fall Grow  2009



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay  friends..here we grow again...heres what we have so far...


S.H.E.D.  Inc..

Veg  area  3x3  with  800  MH

Flower room  6x5   2000  HPS

breed room   3x5   1000  HPS

Male chamber..3x3   cfls   idk the lumes..


FoxFarm  nutes  all 6   with  organic teas



On the menus  to start  will be  

Bubba kush in  prosses now  1 female found outta 7..

PurpleDud   clones  from outside

going to do a seed makeing  with cali orange  and sensi start

My  purple Frosting f1


and a bunch of clones from Portland..will let ya know when i get them..looking forward to the Red Dragon again..Im  0-3  on  cloneing that girl..wish me luck

and what ever else  comes along the way..Hope everyone is well


Take care and be safe  


:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 18, 2009)

:ciao:*4u2sm0ke* I will be subscribing and :watchplant: for the fall "09"


----------



## zipflip (Aug 18, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 18, 2009)

Lotsa green mojo coming your way 4u.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 18, 2009)

:holysheep: sounds like youve been busy 

lots of *greenmojo* coming your way 

subscribed :heart:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 18, 2009)

*Red Dragon won't get the best of you this time around....   Rock ON! :headbang2:
*​ 

:clap::clap::banana::dancing::dancing::dancing::banana::clap::clap:​


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 18, 2009)

hey  thanks  Guys  and Ladies...

hope to have some pics of the shed up here by weekend 4u all..its comeing along nicely..waiting  on  my  665cfm  votex  for veg area..can  use  breed room if need be
temps this week are getting into low 90,,so  i wont be running any test yet..as most know  i  start up after  Labor day  here in the states..thats when temps  are cooling down  and kids return to scholl:yay:..outdoor  stuff still kinda paranoid..but  im  sure its the weed i smoke:rofl:

*dirtysouth*...I  Have the cloneing down   solid..Im sold on  massmans  bubble cloner..i made all sorts..I was able to  gett roots from  Red dragon..but  I aint  mastered the transfer to the medium..I will say  that DWC  would be an easyier path..But  i like challanges..lets hope I get some red dragon..he allways has it...I  did ask  to  get   an  extra   6 plants..i would love to do a SOG in flower..room...or  even SCROG;;;Hmmmm:giggle:  ok   friend  take care and be safe..


who   all  wants a fun  grow...I  have a  Monster  energy  drink  40  ouncer  ( i think )  and some bag seed..we   call Frosting    Im so stoked  im  gonna germ some now:bolt:


----------



## IRISH (Aug 19, 2009)

soo, is the shed ready yet?, or are you just getting it ready? 

we took some KULT clones today, and brought two inside to finish flowering. setting up for our fall grow also.

i'll be watching bro. sounds like it's gonna be an awesome grow show your way. . got my game face on.:hubba: ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> soo, is the shed ready yet?, or are you just getting it ready?
> 
> we took some KULT clones today, and brought two inside to finish flowering. setting up for our fall grow also.
> 
> i'll be watching bro. sounds like it's gonna be an awesome grow show your way. . got my game face on.:hubba: ...


 

Hello friend..just visited you grow...server was busy  but  wanted to ask about  that Black  bucket..is that a cloner or a DWC?  As for the shed..Im getting it ready..I did a complete overhaul..totally diffrent..this will be lots better..will have pics up here soon...have a few more things  to  take care of..I have a Kult  that i revegged from  our Candy Grow last fall..she is  huge and looking great..she will finish outside in a 20 gallong container..should be getting  sensi star  and cali orange soon..cant wait..okay  take care be safe


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2009)

top 'o the morning 4u2. .

thats one of my diy cloners. . it was a 'tater salad container. holds 4 clones.

can't wait to see the redecorated shed. . i know it will be of great minds. last i saw of your od girls, they looked great. are they flowering yet?

waiting patiently on the pics...:hubba: ...


----------



## ray jay (Aug 20, 2009)

Grow a plant in a 40oz can? I got a few extra seeds. Sounds like fun. Off to soak some seeds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello friends..Here is my shed..Looks like a barn...left door  is screwed shut..inside  is a wall with door to Main room..inside I have built two boxes..useing 1/2 inch  plywood signs  from previous employer..the fron wall was built with 2x4  so i can add the 2 @ 24 inch doors..next this is the veg clone area..if ya walk around this you can see the back of the boxes..I have 250  cfm  inline fans to each room..these are conected to  heat sensors   and a timer..on top of the boxes  is where the Ballast are..and have more room for storable things.  and supplys..Im about  95%  done..have a few things to get when finaces come..and as allways  any am\nd all questions  and critasizm  is welcomed..Thanks for checking it out..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

moe pics


----------



## UKgirl420 (Aug 21, 2009)

*looking fabulous,,,,*
*carnt wait to see the rooms in action *


*are u still thinking the day after labour day or sooner  *

*:bong:  :48:   :bong:*


----------



## ray jay (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice set  up you got there 4u. Real nice. Hay where did you find a 40oz can biggest Ive found is 24oz?


                                    Ray Jay


----------



## zipflip (Aug 21, 2009)

purdee shnazzie there 4U
  idig the lil red barn look to ya shed .  paint it green and dub it the green barn (no punn intended hahaha)
does it get easier in time as you go on growing to keep track of multiple things within ya grows etc or is it just better ways to catalog evrything? lol
  i ask cuz the whole reason i been so quiet on her lately is i ben so tied up tryin to keep track of things and gettin a groove wit everythin as well as ideas oand projects im workin on that will come out later :hubba:  shhhhh!  lol
  i got a couple/few plants in almost every stage of growth goin now aand of all diff sizes and diff stlyes lst etc etc..  :hairpull:  i get an idea an go wit it and after a day or two of incorporatin it into wit wat i got goin now it just gets a bit heavier each time. but for sum dam reason i cant stop say, tryin to not only spread my wings further but also fly at the same time. but trouble has it i keep flyin ito the ceilin and  (not literally) 
  so far sice ive started to grow ive noticed that smokin mj alone imo isnt really that addicting but growin it sure as hell is :hubba: thats for sure!! lol

as i sit an type this post i have a joint in the ash tray that just died out on me from not hittin it im stoned and i got two test pilot clones infront me that i have extra from original plans which im tryin to decide wat to do wit :confused2: they just rooted last nite.

love the calendar too man.
  whats october look like :hubba: drool!!!!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 21, 2009)

But it's not fall, yet .  Real nice shed!  I'm going to be a shed grower once we sell the house and move and I already have several questions for the shed expert!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 21, 2009)

:ciao:  friends....

*UKgirl*...:heart: Im  hopeing  ASAP..i have clones  Im  testing in there at night..ans i put  the Bubba kush  in at night too..keep m veggin

*ray ray*...Mine is 32ounce  I baught at a gas station..but  any Monster can will do..i say  we just  say   what size it is..My  beans are germing..:aok:  and my can is ready


*zip*...Thanks for stopping in..be care to over do  yourself...to many  plants  at diffrent stages  IMOE.  is  tough  to  do  a good grow...heres a link  to a thread on how i feel about this  wonderful Hobby..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30073..as for October..you will have to wait


*Art*..thanks for stopping by..I aint no expert..but  like to think im a good student..and My plants show  my  grade...i hope to not dissapoint ya..thanks..oh   make sure its a wood shed..Those mettal ones  create way to much  contisation..just my thaughts


Take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong::watchplant:


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello 4u ! I am thinking that if you paint the left hand door green this will stop leo from entering your room ! They will try to open the green door and realise that its locked and then they will leave ! Great stealth trick ! But it sure is looking fine and dandy ! Peace and all the best !


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 22, 2009)

Looks good 4U. :aok:  With all the reflective walls, I think you are going to be getting the most light possible out of your bulbs. It may be a bit blinding  , but the plants will love it!  I look foward to seeing more pics.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 23, 2009)

> That makes us want to  all Dam Day...its Kinda like a running river..or an open camp fire...I get up in morning to Shed...yeah i know I aint gots no cloths on yet but something may have changed. ..nope okay  ..back in for some coffee. Brush teeth..ya.ya.ya Wait!!!...did I forget to check...(whatever).. back to shed to check....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i so hear ya on this 4u. LOL


----------



## benamucc (Aug 26, 2009)

4u...you have outdone yourself my friend!!  looking really really good.  can't wait to see you "turn the key" on this little weed machine you've built.  

i started some construction for a new area before i left, and now have the task of finishing it all out.  HVAC seems to be my biggest concern at this point, which brings me to a question...

you say your 250 fans are connected to "heat sensors, and timer"  can you give me a little more detail on what you're using?  please.  i picked up a humidity/temp controller but i'm not sure how to integrate it to the system, because i want to tap fresh air from the HVAC duct near by before exhausting into some attic space. (i'm thinking it will difuse the exhaust heat signature)  according to my current calculations i should be able to exchange the air in my rooms in under 3 minutes.  

thanks bud...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 26, 2009)

*Ben*!!!   its GREAT to see ya...Man  im glad ya made home safe..now lets get a growing...Im stoked for this Fall..still have lots to do  in shed ya know..always a work in progress right..anyway  heres what i have ..the tempature sensor switch  is plugged in the room/Box..i use a 3 way pluged into sensor..in that  is a cord to exhaust(445cfm)  and a plug   i put on the wire  I ran to the 250cfm...and set the temp to temp i want..one day  and one night..i used this in my Male chamber as well last Fall..and i will need to buy anotherone  befor christmas...remind me if i forget..:bong: okay  i hope this helps..If not  try again  in morning...wheni aint as High:rofl:   welcome HOME my friend  here :bong1:


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it fall already? 4u, dang.....and you are ready!  Looking very fine, I want to pull up a chair....over here....in a quiet corner.  Dont mind me.....want a Hit?..............

Are you gonna put on clothes now?  Since I am sitting here watching???


----------



## benamucc (Aug 26, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Are you gonna put on clothes now? Since I am sitting here watching???


 
:rofl:  it's your house, but the only big hairy thing i'm looking for are colas!  

great to be back 4u...depending on the level of molestation by aquaintances tomorrow, i'll throw up some pics. (still sitting in airports, and someone leaked word of my return) 

i appreciate you throwing those pics up for me.  i haven't seen any of the devices like that.  as you say...work in progress...and like any fine machine i like to know how they work.

ok...now as for that bong of yours :stoned:  it's been a long time...i needed that thanx... 

cough cough cough cough cough cough...no really...this is good...cough cough cough cough


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for stopping by  Intuitive...I just finished the veg area  and have installed the vortex..I used 1/4 inch panneling  and its held up with velcro  for easy access to back of rooms..also have another one in the front..this creates  a 3x4 grow area..with 2 @ 400MH..have the first clones and a Bubba kush  I will be cloneing in another week or two..that mother/donor  will have 6 clones taken from her..and then see how she does..My  clones from portland should be here by Laborday..I still have to get the doors to flower/breed  rooms  sealed  but  feel im good and ready to begin..just need the heat to drop a little..looks to be a labor day fire..Ill keep ya posted...oh  and i placed all 10 beans of the sensi star  in paper towel..2 days ago..and is on my reciever in liveing room..still no pop..will give another day or two..maybe 3:rofl:  okay  untill next time  Take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

:rofl:


yeah  im high


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Is it fall already? 4u, dang.....and you are ready! Looking very fine, I want to pull up a chair....over here....in a quiet corner. Dont mind me.....want a Hit?..............
> 
> Are you gonna put on clothes now? Since I am sitting here watching???


 

only if Ukgirl tells me too..ya know how i like to get naked in my shed..but maybe if ya stay in that corner shell let ya:giggle:


thanks for stopping by  girl..say hello to Hubby  4me:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice shed *4u2sm0ke*

The only thing missing is all the *GREEN*

I too am waiting a bit for the temps to cool. Ran a test run last night and only raised a few degrees in the grow room above the rest of the house, the day is getting closer. Gonna try and reveg that WWf2 You seen pic. of


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

benamucc said:
			
		

> :rofl: it's your house, but the only big hairy thing i'm looking for are colas!
> 
> great to be back 4u...depending on the level of molestation by aquaintances tomorrow, i'll throw up some pics. (still sitting in airports, and someone leaked word of my return)
> 
> ...


 



i know ya talking MJ plants right??? and not the cancer one:rofl:.....I baught that and all my equipment at a hydro store in next town..im getting worried they are starting to smile at me:giggle:  ya think they know i grow weed...I pay cash   everytime..and everytime they check my money..I asked if they ever smell it:rofl:  maybe look HTG  suply  i buy from them to..and it wasnt me that leaked you return..honest..but  aint that  Bud  just the BOMB:bong:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 27, 2009)

wow I could be doing that in winter outside...although it wont get under 60 here til december. So I may not worry about it. I can get sheds pretty cheap I have one now full of gardening supplies I could get another for a grow room. Awesome man! love your little Barn


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Nice shed *4u2sm0ke*
> 
> The only thing missing is all the *GREEN*
> 
> I too am waiting a bit for the temps to cool. Ran a test run last night and only raised a few degrees in the grow room above the rest of the house, the day is getting closer. Gonna try and reveg that WWf2 You seen pic. of


 


:ciao:  *duck*...thanks for stoping in..yeah  these are the sad times  fireing up..but  come christmas shed will be full of GREEN ..I ran a few tests when the temps outside was in low 60..did okay in flower..been running 1  400 in veg at night..i have 6 clones from Purplebud..and the first Bubba kush to show female..will clone her in a week or 2..  the WW you reveg  is in cat container?  if so  ya gonna do  root manacure as well..or a trasfer?:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow I could be doing that in winter outside...although it wont get under 60 here til december. So I may not worry about it. I can get sheds pretty cheap I have one now full of gardening supplies I could get another for a grow room. Awesome man! love your little Barn


 

thanks  for stoping in *2dog*...this is my 3rd yr in here now..I grow enough weed in winter to not have to grow yr round..my OD  is the last in my yard..and if i can get half them to finish I may not have to grow this fal..:rofl:  NOT!!!   see ya atround...:bong:


----------



## pcduck (Aug 27, 2009)

> WW you reveg is in cat container? if so ya gonna do root manacure as well..or a trasfer?



yea thats the one..more likely just yank her our and trim roots up a bit, my veg cab is limited in space to go to a bigger container. Of all the clones I took I don't know how I missed the monsterOh well I hope the reveg works out.BIU:bolt::bong2:


----------



## ishnish (Aug 27, 2009)

Sweet sweet look'n setup ya built there! 
I can't wait to have more than a closet for my ladies..
well I'm pull'n up a chair mate!  :watchplant:  :bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Sep 13, 2009)

as always, very impressive. Im jealous........really
i have a shed but the wife just wont let me take it to that level just yet. 
but she will one day...... my main question is where this hot air is expelled to? How did u do this without making it look obvious from the outside that your venting
Also......how much power you think this little shed is drawing all together?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello  friends...Just  an  update..I  got  my  clones  ..

1...Red Dragon :yay:  which  he  says  is  the  last  clone  he  will do  of  this..so  I  need  to  clone the crap  outta  it.

2...Mirage

1... Baked

1...Mongo Jerry...:rofl:

I  also  have  Cali  orange  going..Bubba  kush..Purple  frosting..and  will be  running  some  Auto crosses  for  a friend..untill next time  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 27, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> as always, very impressive. Im jealous........really
> i have a shed but the wife just wont let me take it to that level just yet.
> but she will one day...... my main question is where this hot air is expelled to? How did u do this without making it look obvious from the outside that your venting
> Also......how much power you think this little shed is drawing all together?


 

Hello  *Blue*...and  Happy  smokeing..here  hold  this :bong1: while  I  explain....



the  shed  came  with  a  eve  vent  at  the  top  at  each  end..i  just  baught  the  rigid  pipe  to  vent  out  the  back..only  thing  looks  wierd  is  the  intake  vent  at  Bottom  of  back  shed...but  easyly  covered   by.but  sheet  plywood..looks  like  a  normal  shed...Heres  some  pics  for  you..Now  give  me  my  Bong  back:giggle:




Temps  outside  still  Hot..so  playn  havic  on  my  shed..


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 27, 2009)

very nice!!!!


----------



## Beavermonk (Oct 4, 2009)

Like he said great job on the shed and looking forward to seeing your result's. Great setup  Have a bunch of green mojo for yourself


----------



## the chef (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey brother smoke, just tuned in and noticed the pics have a little yellow to them, ok this is what you do, give me alll your bubbakush and i'll tell you whats going on for no fee also i have a question,......on the calender in your shed, i noticed the girls hair color..........isn't ukgirls hair black? Whutz up wit dat brooother:rofl: I was wondering how long after you started growing did it take you get to the point to where you didn't need to do a year round grow? Be keeping a eye fer ya and spooky green mojo for ya!:beatnik: I'm vapin!


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Hey 4u  !....    I dig the shed man  I saw it in a few pics in the club, and was wonderin if thats what I was seeing     Great idea, and design , looks awesome   *


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 5, 2009)

nice looking setup ya got there 4u2sm0ke :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey brother smoke, just tuned in and noticed the pics have a little yellow to them, ok this is what you do, give me alll your bubbakush and i'll tell you whats going on for no fee also i have a question,......on the calender in your shed, i noticed the girls hair color..........isn't ukgirls hair black? Whutz up wit dat brooother:rofl: I was wondering how long after you started growing did it take you get to the point to where you didn't need to do a year round grow? Be keeping a eye fer ya and spooky green mojo for ya!:beatnik: I'm vapin!


 


hello   friend.....yes  callender  girl  has  same  color  hair  as  my  *UKgirl*...but  Ive  allways  used  these  callanders..they  are  HOT!!!  ill  update  with  new  pics  here  today  with  October...*zipflips*  been  waiting  for  that  one..lol.  the  yellow  is  normal  this  time  a  year  for  me  my friend..I  dont  care  for  the  soil  my  buddy  uses  and  seems  I  have  to  flush  them  when  i  get  them..the  Bubba  kush..is  from  my  Bubble  cloner..i  have  great  results  with  but   yes  they do  get  a  bit  yellow..but  they  turn  good  you  will  see..but  if  ya  like  some  ill  bring  ya  some..:aok:  and  it  was  my  very  first  grow  3  yrs  ago..my  intentions  was  to  grow  enough  in  winter  to  last  me...it  does..and  then  some...I  did  an  outdoor  grow  only  cause  i wanted  to  see  what  I  could  do  out there...I  wont  be doing this  again..lol..Next  summer  im  a  try  my  hand in  some  autos..low  profile  got  from  a  friend..no  more  10  foot  Monster here  sorry..if  ya  aint  where  ya  have  6 months worth  of  stash...ya  need  to  grow  more...it  dont  take  long  to  build  up  when  ya get ya system  dialed  in...okay  better  go take  some  pics  for  you  fine  folks  be  for  ya  spam  me:rofl:  take  care  be  safe..oh  im  Bonging


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> *Hey 4u !.... I dig the shed man I saw it in a few pics in the club, and was wonderin if thats what I was seeing  Great idea, and design , looks awesome  *


 

Thanks  *Chris*...this is  the   4th  fall  Now  in  there..this  is  a  totally  new  setup  tho  and  im  stoked...My  cali orange  is  takeing  off..purples  are  thriveing..and  Bubba kush  is  rooted..aquired  another  clone called  "Star  Gazer"  another  High  yielder  my  buddy  has  chosen  to  stop  growing  and  gave  me  his  latest...was  able  to  take  6  clones  for  my  cloner..still  waiting  on  some  beans  called  Cheese  something..lol..will  let  ya  know  when i  start  them...as  I  will  also  be  doing  a  few  autos  for  a  friend  see  how  they  came  out..will  keep  ya  posted..Things  getting  HOT  in  shed  now..:lama:  thats  a  good Hot  BTW..


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow 4u, you have the shed looking awsome. I too have redone my shed from last year after a couple grows didn't do so great. All lessons learned and away I go with this grow :bong: 

Allways good to :watchplant: your grows


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Wow 4u, you have the shed looking awsome. I too have redone my shed from last year after a couple grows didn't do so great. All lessons learned and away I go with this grow :bong:
> 
> Allways good to :watchplant: your grows


 

Hey  *smokeytimes*...glad to  see ya..:48:   get  me  a  link  to  your  grow..i  would  love  to  stop  by have  a  look  see   heres  an   update  for  the  page..take  care  and  be safe


most  of  these  are  of  the  "star  Gazer"  I  aquired..took  6  clones  all ready..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

pics  of  veg  area  clone  area


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Okay  I  am  now  down  to  5-10  On  the  beans..2  look  real  promo=ising  for  Male..and  all are  looking good..These  will be  the  first  crosses  for  this  Fall...i  have  some Purple Frosting  in  the  works  as  well..stay  tuned:hubba: and  stay  stoned


----------



## bluealein56 (Oct 6, 2009)

:bong1:   here ya go bro.... you deserve it. that shed's gonna be lookn fantastic come christmas. Im very interested in this new mix your gonna try, sounds interesting. 
when you pick out your strands for you indoor grow do you look for a bunch of different starnds with the same growing characteristics, such as height and flowering time, or does it even matter to you?
Reason I ask is that im now officaly starting the "prepetual grow" with the mother and clone and whole thang. I really wanna have two mothers at a time and maybe flower two different strands at a time, but im wondering if i should mix up the flower room like that

oh and im assuming your suggesting the tall ones are the hopeful males????
Is it really true that the fastest growing ones are usually the male. Got one who was planted a day later than the others but is the biggest, though it is the healthiest too. hope not
Got a new strand startin up today in the ole closet to go with them though.

you know ill be stopin in to burn a :bong1:  and a few :tokie: every few days. till then keep them girls green


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello  *BA*...thanks  for  stopping  By...Yeah  christmas  time  is  The  best  time  of  year  I  think:giggle:  Gifts  gifts  gifts...you  asked  some  great  questions  my  friend...as  you  all ways  do..:aok:

The  clones  I  get ..I  try  and  get  as  much  info  on  them  prior  to  getting  here as  i  can..most are  all ready  what  we  want...7.5-8 week  finish..and  HIGH  Yielder...so  im  happy  to  say  the  clones  are  of  Beasty  BBitches...now   the  beans  i  grow a bunch out  and  work  threw what  i  have...The  Cali Orange..is  down  to  5...so  the  selection  isnt  the  greatest...as  where  My  Purple  Frosting  F1   Ill  be  looking  for  biggest  fastest  longest  to show  Male..so  Seattle is  about  to  get  flooded  with  PURPLE FROSTING  :lama:  as  for  flowering  two  diffrent  Moms.  all  i  can  say  is  Note  takeing  is  very  Inportant..IMO..when  dealing  with  two  or  more  strains...they  take  to  everything  diffrent...Veg is  fine..its  flower  nutes they  acted  diffrent...just  as I  will  have  here..i  think  ill  lose  some  clones  due  to sensativaty  to  my  system..


its  been  known  that  the  fastest  biggest  useually  Male...But  just  ya  watch...(im  calling  it:aok  the  2  Big  ones...1  male  1  female....just  what  I  need..:rofl:  and  some  fast  fat  ones  are  Ladies:hubba:  is  why  we  :watchplant:

untill  next  time..take  care  be  safe friend:ciao:


----------



## the chef (Oct 6, 2009)

on the ninth day he said let there be a garden and he saw that this was goooood! Looking good friend smoke!:watchplant: thanks fer the calender pic. This one fer you.:bong: lady blue sends her best:yay: :beatnik:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks  Ladie  Blue....


oh  we  Harvest  what  we  sow...huh?   I  put  lots  of  Love  into  my  grows..I  love  to  have  fun..and  grow...Its  realy  the  only  time  im  at  peace..is  when  Im  tending  my  Garden....listening  to  them  yacking  away..(or maybe  thats  the  fans..:rofl: )  either  way  I  enjoy  it..Thanks  for  stopping  by...its  gonna  get  better  and  better  now..take  care  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2009)

Had to look in and view all these wonderfull baby MJ plants.  Sounds like you got a regular breeding project going.  Those pics look great.  Nice to know you are with your Zen when in the Grow Shed.  Wont bother you while I look around then........great update!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2009)

:ciao:    *tcbud*...:48:

some  guys  have  Man  caves....I  have  Man  shed..:spit:   okay  that  was  corny:hitchair:  Made  my  first  batch  of  Bubble  hash:yay:  looks  like  i  did  right...gonna  give  a  try this  morning..:bong:  enjoy  your  day my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 11, 2009)

and  whats  this  first  guy  doing  after  he  passes  joint? ...:48:.. coughing?  or  plugging  nose?:rofl:  second  one  is  just  wasted...:spit:...okay  maybe  need  to  try that  Hash  now:giggle:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 11, 2009)

*:aok: looks like its set to explode in there  looking fantastic as allways 4u:heart:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

happy  smokeing  everyone  :bong:


yes  *Ukgirl  *its  about  to  expload  for  sure..flower  room  and  Breeding room  should  be up  and  running  with  in  a  week..first  on  the  breeding  is  Cali  Orange...take  the  Male  and  also  Make  Orange Frosting...its  Halloween  after  all..lol...have  lots  of  pics  comeing..I  am  pleased to  see  the  clones  i  got  this  fal  is  becomeing  a  darker  green..when  i  got  them  they  was  light  green  and  leafs  dieing  and  falling  off...ive  transfered  to  my  soil  and  are  in  3  gallon  grow  bags..Cant  wait  to  get My  DWC  running...Like  to  see  How  this  "star Gazer"  does  in it...okay  gonna  be  posting  off  and  on  all  night ..thanks  for  looking



:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

okay  i  got  this  from  My  friend  in Portland..he  was  haveing  lots  of  issues  with  and  i  think  shes  turning  around..i  was  able  to  take  6  clones  from her  and as  soon  as  im  sure they  are  good...she will  go  into  flower...shes  about  30  inches tall  and  in  3  gallon  grow  bag...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

heres  a  cali  orange ...have  yet  to  show  sex...couple  fast  growers  and  a  runt...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

okay  second  season with  her...I  was  able  to  get  3  outta  6  clones  from  the  plant  outside:yay:  these  are now  in  3  gallon  bags  and  ready  for flower...another  week and  Ill  take  some  clones  from  these..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay  here  is  one  of  my  favorites  and  well  liked  around  washington  and  Oragon...great  yielder  but  tough  for  me  to  clone..Im  a  get  her  this  time..:lama:  if  it takes  me  untill  spring


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 16, 2009)

*the star gazer has really turned it around ,,,excellent ..
orange frosting sounds delicious ,,,,,did you say when you  are switching them to flower room ? sorry if ya did ...
green mojo  eace:

*


----------



## IRISH (Oct 17, 2009)

ahh, i see. ... nice , nice... just passing through... rubber necking... lol...

looks good bro...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

okay  fired  up  flower  room...temps  a  bit  high  at   90  but am  working  on  lowering...also  started  up  another  Bubble cloner  as  I  had  PurpleBud  ready  for  cloneing..Got  1  female cali  orange:yay:  one of  the  runts..im  hopeing  one  of  the  fast  Huge  growers  will  be  female..but  we  know  how  they are..and  I  need  a  Male  anyway..also  setup  the  under  shelf  lighting  with  cfls..sheds  filling  in Nicely  now...hope  everyone  is  doing  well..:ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking Excellent!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 22, 2009)

uh huh. uh huh. looking sweet over at S.H.E.D. Inc... ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> uh huh. uh huh. looking sweet over at S.H.E.D. Inc... ...


 



Thanks....yes  S.H.E.D.  Inc.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

Pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:d


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 29, 2009)

*congrats on that fine looking orange female :watchplant:   :farm:   :aok:  :heart: *


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful...just gorgeous. I'm speechless.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

another  female shown..thats  3  of  5..still looking for  that  Male..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

:yay:


yep  Female  shown  here  as well...:lama:  let  the  back crossing  beging....:bong:


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 30, 2009)

def pulling up a chair on this one looks great 4 u


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 30, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: is that a m&m container with a sedling


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

yes *dr pyro*...we  have  a  candy  container  grow  going  ...look  in  *mojavemoma* signature up  there... you  see link  to  the  candy  grow...play  along  if  ya  like...thanks  for  stopping  by the  Shed...:48:  take  care  and  be safe


----------



## tcbud (Oct 30, 2009)

Looking excellent as always, way to grow!


----------



## the chef (Oct 30, 2009)

Smoke of the jungle! You and Irish should have a canopy contest, who can attract the most wildlife. Congrats on the ladies!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

pics 4u


Also  started  up the  Male  chamber  and  will have the first  "cali orange"  Mlae..Not  the  best  one  as  Im waiting  for  a id on the  other  which is  way  better..but  will  test  run the chamber  with  this one...And  besides  its  just  Male  and  dont  require  much..will  post  up  pics  of  the  chamber  later..or  ya  can  see  in  last  yrs  Fall  grow...untill then  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Lookin good smoke! green mojo to ya!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 1, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Smoke of the jungle! You and Irish should have a canopy contest, who can attract the most wildlife. Congrats on the ladies!


 
Welcome to the Jungle Baby...  ...

i think 4u's numbers are higher than my head count. then again, the clones are cook'in.:hubba: ...

i just went out, and bought some of that same shelving, and brackets 4u. there we go, thinking alike again. ...

looking good brother...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks  *IRISH*..:48:


Yes  clones  are cooking....just  transfered  6..of..7  to  soil of Purple Bud..have  [email protected] Cali orange...6 @...Star Gazer..1 @..Red Dragon(took this  one on  my  birthday..as  i  said  b4..im  0-3  with  her)  ...4 @ Baked......oh...thats  just  the  bubblers:rofl:...the rockwoool cubes  I  have  8 star  gazer...4...PurpleBud...6  Frosting...4..Mongo Jerry....and  2  Mirage...Things  are  speeding  up  Now:yay:  

take care and  be safe:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay  everyone  the  Male  chamber  has  benn  test   Ran the  last  few  days  with  what  i  thik  was  the  weakest  of  the  two  males  that  Have  shown...now  rember  Im  not  a  Breader  ..but a  maker  of  seeds:aok:  the  sollection  process that  breads  go  through  is  way  far  greater  then I  could  ever  do...but  i  do  same...just  lower  scale:giggle:..heres  the  scoop....



Box  is  3x3x4....all  cfls...exhaust is a  50cfm  ..bathroom  fan...inside  at  bottom  is  a  vent  from  back  of  shed..a  little  fan  and  a heater  with  thermostat  in there  as well...now  last  yr  I  ran the  heat  constant  at  85 ( lights on/off)  this time Im  gonna  run  the  heat  off  at  dark...I  close  the  box  up  and  only  open  evry  other day  for the  first  week..then  when  he  starts  to drop  good..Ill  go  in 2  times  a day  for  collection...once  he  is  done...the  female  has  been  chosen..and  the  fun  begins:hubba: ..



take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

but  first..:bong:


----------



## Trust (Nov 4, 2009)

:ciao: just stopped in to say :bong: high

Simply a great grow you have going on. I really like the bubble cloner...got one very similar :giggle:

btw, the avatar came from a good buddys e-mail that convinced me to grow


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Nov 4, 2009)

Lookin purty 4U!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

*looking wonderful  in there seedmaker  ,,,,
carnt wait for all the breeding to start ,well the practising anyway :hubba:

greenmojo for the selction process .eace:*


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

now now* UK*, breeding, what can I say ...... got to be closer to breed or practice even.  You musta been talking seeds then?

Looking great *4u*, the males room ..... does it have a pollen catcher?

Just had to stop by and say hey! Hey!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Looking great *4u*, the males room ..... does it have a pollen catcher?
> 
> Just had to stop by and say hey! Hey!


 


Hello *tcbud*...thanks  for  stopping  By.  My  Girl  gets  excited  huh?  Maybe  next  time  she  will  visit  when  S.H.E.D.  Inc.  in  full  opperation  huh?:hubba: ..okay  back  to  topic:giggle:   



I  am  the  pollen  catcher..I  use  the  wax  coatted  paper bowl  and  a  long  poker  ..i  hold  bowl  under  flowers  and  gently   tap  the  branch...its  all  in  my  2008  Grow...But  if  ya  hang  tight..he  will  be  dropping  and  we  will  be  collecting  next  week:aok:  Have  some Nice  young Ladies Im  prepping  or  is  it  Pimpin?:spit:  anyway  stay  tooned...or  is  it  stoned?  oh  heck..i  need  my  Bong....been  smokeing  these joints  more  lately...Do you  think  my  :bong1:  is  mad  at me? ...Ill  go   find  out:ciao:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 5, 2009)

ok ok, so you tap their little nuts and catch the yellow floating stuff....did you ever consider giant condoms?


----------



## tcbud (Nov 5, 2009)

My dear cuts a paper plate to the middle, slides it onto the stem so the stem is in the middle, then lets the pollen fall on it...carefully he removes it, semi folds it and deposits the fallen pollen in baggie, flicks plate gently pollen falls..  Very scientific...lol.

Again, great job you got here in the S.H.E.D. are you the only stock holder in S.H.E.D. Inc.?  Do you trade on Nasdaq or NYstock exchange?  Just wondering, because......I would buy shares if you do.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Its under nasdaq.132.3369.imgttngsmkedinthecndygrw.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 6, 2009)

hmmmmm so this is how them little seeds come about. .........Well cant argue that you dont know what your doing 

if its cool id like to work for S.H.E.D. if your taking applications. I already have stock. I only require a six pack of new castle and a few joints each day. other than that, ill watch over them girls day or night... even in the dark.:hubba: 

UKgurl, keep you mid out of the gutter, well all know hat you were getting at. Your gonna get poor ole 4U all worked up. 




I know its still way early in the indooor season, but how would you compare your layout of out of the SHED this year, as compared to last year and indoor grows of the past?  WHat challenges do you face with this new setup and what other issues were addressed and fixed with this layout. 
I know that sounds like an essay question, but I have always been intrigued by your indoor growing.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey 4u2!

Wow...  it's not everyday I get to see male mj plants put to use.  NICE!  I feel kinda diry lurking around all this sex talk...  I like to use artist's tape for labelling too!   Good stuff...   

Happy Pollinating!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> My dear cuts a paper plate to the middle, slides it onto the stem so the stem is in the middle, then lets the pollen fall on it...carefully he removes it, semi folds it and deposits the fallen pollen in baggie, flicks plate gently pollen falls.. Very scientific...lol.
> 
> Again, great job you got here in the S.H.E.D. are you the only stock holder in S.H.E.D. Inc.? Do you trade on Nasdaq or NYstock exchange? Just wondering, because......I would buy shares if you do.


 


Hello  friend  and  thanks  for  stopping  by...I did  the  paper plate  cut  dwn  middle like  ya  said..and  do  at  the  bottom at  container level..this  catches  the  lose  fallen  stuff..but  not  all...Also  i  found  that  removeing  the  large  fan  leafs  when  he  is dropping  good  helps  a lot...Stock  in  the S.H.E.D.  is allways  being  given  out..gonna  talk  to  My  CEO  about building  Another  ..After  All  I  am  Inc..:rofl:..But  you  keep  hanging  around  ..who  knows  maybe  ya  will  get  some  stock...untill then  take  care and be safe:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> hmmmmm so this is how them little seeds come about. .........Well cant argue that you dont know what your doing
> 
> if its cool id like to work for S.H.E.D. if your taking applications. I already have stock. I only require a six pack of new castle and a few joints each day. other than that, ill watch over them girls day or night... even in the dark.:hubba:
> 
> ...


 



:ciao:  my  friend...Thanks  for  the  questions ..befor  I start  let  me  :bong::bong:...okay  here  Honld this:bong1:



I  would  have to start  by  saying  that when  first starting  we  are  allways  looking  for  ways  to improve  on  our  grows...the  first  2  yrs  In  shed  i  used  the 12x14 shed  and  used  2x2  frameing  and  the  reflective  building  wrap  to  make  the  rooms...it  worked  great  the  first  yr..and  then  started  to have  light  leaks  in  flower  room...I  enjoyed  makeing  seeds  but   with  just  the  one  flower  room..i  had  issues  with  some  Virgin  girls  getting  Knocked  a  little..This  new  shed  is  1/2   wood  and  has  a  room  just  for the Seed  girls...as  far  as  what  was  fixed..i  would  have  to say  the  whole  shed...the  only  thing  that  is  the  same  is  the  cloneing  area...I  have  yet  to  run the  Breading  room  for temps.  and  willl  this  next  week...another thing  that  was  added  to  help  from  past  issues  was  the  intake  for  the  rooms  comes  in  and  is  room  temps...last winter  lost  a  bunch  to the  freezeing  air  braught  it...Thanks again  for  stopping  by  and  leaving  the  kind  words...Happy  growing.....



Now  give  me  my  bong  back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Hey 4u2!
> 
> Wow... it's not everyday I get to see male mj plants put to use. NICE! I feel kinda diry lurking around all this sex talk... I like to use artist's tape for labelling too! Good stuff...
> 
> Happy Pollinating!


 


thanks  *DOS*...I  enjoy  every  asspect  of  growing  MJ 


*Chef*..:ciao:  thanks  for  stopping  by...those  shares  have  been  given  away  all  ready:rofl:   Try  UKgirlcookie/dishwaser/trouble 

*painterdude*...where  was  this  great  advice  last  yr


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

4U, how do you get your shed door to be light proof? Man, I just drool when I come and check out your grows....


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Frosty nugs! Wut up? ukgirl dish washer, trouble. I hear ya smoke..wink, wink, start with animal crackers and then move to chocolate. a single trail should do. Get back to me with more details.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U, how do you get your shed door to be light proof? Man, I just drool when I come and check out your grows....


 



Hello  *mojave*..thanks  for  stopping  in..here  hold  this:bong1:  while  I explain..


well   first  i  need  to  say  I  am  always  learning..I use  this insolated  reflective wrap  comes  in  4 x 25...I   used  the  same  stuff  for  the  flower  door  last  2  yrs...I  have  found  however that  this gets  little  pin  hole  dots..works  great  thought  for  a  door..so  my  answer  was..spray  addhessive  and  black poly...Ill  be  doing  the  same  with  these  soon:aok:..


the door  with  my  callendar  on  it  is  the  main  entrance  into  the  growing  area..this  door  doesnt  need  to  be  light  proof..just  weather  sealed..so  added  extra  wood  stops around  inside  door  frame  and  some  foam  weather  stripping..


the  Bread  door  and  soon  flower room both  have  the  material  cut  oversize  the  door...and  2  inch  commercial  grade  velcro is  use  and  the  side  with  hinges  is  stappeled  and  tapped..I  made  the  misstake  of  putting  the  flexable  door on  the  inside  of  the  flower  room  and  find  its  hard  to  pull shut  when  the  exhaust  is  on:rofl:..ill  make  it  like  the  Breed  room  just  need  some  more  Velcro:doh:  stuff  spendy..lol..hope  someone  learns  from all  my  misstakes..lol..okay  now  lets  get  to the  pics...


oh.....Give  me  my  bong  back


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

little  seedlings  are  so  cute


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 7, 2009)

4U, thanks for the tip on the velcroed door with oversized material on it. Great idea! I have a 2 inch gap on the bottom of my grow room door, so I put sticky felt on it and made a sweeper, but it still lets in pin dots of light. It was okay for last season's flowering, but now is getting stiff and curling. So I need to get something up before flowering this group.

GREAT ideas! I learn so much from you. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 7, 2009)

thanks  for  stopping  in..i  forgot  to  say  at  the  bottom of  the  door  on  the  floor is  a  2x4  on  side..now i  have  to  step  over this  and  may  be  issue  for  you..I  seen  where  where  someone  used  the  innertube  from  large  tire  that  was  a  good 1/4  inch  thick  and  made  it  6 inches  wide  and  a  few  inches  longer  the  door  and  attached  to  door  where  it  dragged  the  floor  as  a  door  sweep...not  the  best  looking  thing  but  worked,,Here  take  a  break  from  the  boards  and  share  this  :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

okay  did  some  rearranging  in  shed,,,we  decidded  to use  the  bread  room for  a  SOG..I  have  too  many  plants ready  for flower  and  not  enough  room in  flower  room..so  we  will  be  putting  6  plants  in  the  3x4...with  1000HPS..will  be  running  a  test  on  the  room  this  week..take  care be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay  friends..he  has  shot  up  into the  light  and  got  a  bit  burned..he  will  be fine..raised  lights  and  willl  look  again  in  a few  days..have  a great day  everyone


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 8, 2009)

*:aok: :heart: :watchplant:*


----------



## zipflip (Nov 10, 2009)

I need go get me a shed now dangit!!!  that would be so nice. i mean you could jam sum major light into a small shed in the winter while still being able to mmaintain temps or atleast manageable.

all i got is an unattached garage.  HMMMMMMMMMM  LOL  jp.  i got my hands full wit my wee lil closet grow even. 
  looks awesome 4U.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2009)

:ciao:


:watchplant:


:bong:


----------



## zipflip (Nov 10, 2009)

i wish i had a buddy who was carprentry inclined cuz i got a small room i could devote to my hobby alone. but would definately need work done.
  i bet its just nice as hell havin everythin right there where and whenever ya need it too, huh?  
  you keep on inspiring me 4u in so many  ways.  :aok:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 10, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks  *DOS*...I  enjoy  every  asspect  of  growing  MJ
> 
> 
> *Chef*..:ciao:  thanks  for  stopping  by...those  shares  have  been  given  away  all  ready:rofl:   Try  UKgirlcookie/dishwaser/trouble
> ...



4u2....didn't know about the 'GIANT SIZE' last year, would'a told ya then and saved you all the trouble.....learned about it this year when I was **** chatting with some alternative lifestyle VERY BIG strangers when I was out Gerbile Hunting in the Pacific Northwest..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 10, 2009)

waz up 4u?! ur always so buzy. you must be smoking on some good sativas to keep you going. shed looks great as usual, but it makes my back cringe just looking @ all that love you have to spread in there.

oh yeah hows ur bday red dragon clone doing? hopefully she takes root this time. well gotta go take care of a friend now. hes got 3 lbs of trim were gunna bubble 2 nite. now that makes my back cringe. lol

later friend


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 10, 2009)

WOW man nice set-up!  I've been meaning to peek in here and everytime I think about it I didn't have time to read 6 pages of posts.  Finally got a look-see, VERY Nice!  Hey on your male chamber, your bathroom vent fan, does that just vent outside? or do you have some kind of filter on it to keep any rogue pollen from drifting around the rest of your shed?  Just curious because I'm setting something up seperate in my basement to keep a male and do some breeding.  My Veg, and flower chambers are down there to.  I use the bathroom type fan in my Veg room, but was worried to try it with my male chamber, didn't want to take the chance of any pollen floating out and getting sucked in by my intake to my flower room.  I wondered about a filter, and then just decided that i would just have a passive system in there as he don't need to live long or be extremely healthy anyway, as long as I get some pollen.  Again...GREAT PLACE!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

Hello  everyone..:48:

*zip*..*painterdude*..Thanks  for  dropping  by..

*docfish*...no  roots  yet  on  My  B-Day  RD...buts  only  been 12  days...also  took  5  more  and  have  done  the  LST  on  Mom..will  transfer  to  a  5  gallon  bucket  soon...shes  the  only  large  one i  have left in  veg  all  the  rest  went  into  flower..how  did  the  Bubble  hash  come  out?  I  just  love  Mine:stoned:

*leagleize freedom*....

Hey on your male chamber, your bathroom vent fan, does that just vent outside?  *Yes   it  does,,,this  chamber  is  outside  and on the  back  of  the  shed..*..*Now  inside  the  breed  room  i  have  my  exhaust  hooked  to a  large  carbon filter..*..IMO...i would  not  have  the  male  anywhere  near  the  other  rooms...these  males  are  very  messy..and  dont  take  much..i  hope  you  reconsider  and  put  the  male  chaber  in  garage  or  outback..your  right  they  dont need  much  to  get  pollen..and  only  takes  maybe  3-4 weeks  tops  to  collect it  all...I  run mine  for  only  that  and  then  shut  down...I  then  go  in  and  pollenate  the  solected  girls  and  they go in they  own  room...was  gonna  just  put  Male in  room  with  females..but  I  know  how  messy  males  get..and  decided  to  stay  with  my  male  chamber  for  collecting..and the  breed  room  for  after  pollented..this  way  my  Flower  room  stays  vergin  clean...Thanks  for  stopping  by..and  hope I  was  some help..please  ask  anything  ya  like..i  hope  to  help  where  I  can..untill  then  take  care and be safe:48:





okay everyone...heres  the  flower room  we  been  waiting  for..all  looking  real  nice..3  purple bud..1 Marage..3 cali orange..1 frosting:hubba:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info 4U, I've done many breedings in nature, but never indoors, while I would like to make some extra seeds from the genetics I have bought, I still wonder if it is worth it makeing an f3, and weeding through many phenos, or just spending the money on another pack of f2's...semi stabalized.  I know the mess a male can make!  I don't think I want that in my house, and it's too cold here now to put one outside, maybe I'll keep a male in veg until spring, and put it out, collect what i want, and pollinate some of the clones.   LOL my plan is always changin!   SWEET GARDEN MAN!


----------



## midibullets (Nov 13, 2009)

Great work man!  Thanks for taking the time to update everyone, the info is helping me alot!!


----------



## painterdude (Nov 14, 2009)

......you are friggin amazing 'R'.....a totally friggin amazing freak of nature...and you own a real nice friggin boat.....oh yeah


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 14, 2009)

ur flower room has a bunch o sweetness in there. looks good. bub hash turned out as good as it gets w/ dry trim. cant complain i recieved a very generous chunk for helping, but crap i still can feel in my shoulders. i dont believe in power tools, especially on dry trim. have a good one.


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Eeeeaa...they look good.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

Hes  started  to  drop..:lama:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 15, 2009)

*OH MY what big balls he has  beautiful specimen of a male  *


----------



## zipflip (Nov 15, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 


Whats  ya  Laughing at  Willis


----------



## sexytricks (Nov 15, 2009)

them plants r biggest uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lol


----------



## zipflip (Nov 15, 2009)

> Whats ya Laughing at Willis


 wat :confused2:  :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

:48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 15, 2009)

4u, buddy... it's been a while, eh?... dude!... yer shed looks *FAB*, man!  

u've been busy, I see... u've gone all-out, 'n big-time  

very nice setup ya DIY'd yerself... bravo, dude!... don't forget, eh?... if y'ever need some electrical done, zip up and grab me 'n ya got yerself an electrician at yer disposal...

what strain is that male ya got go'n?... yer thread's kinda long... I only back-tracked a couple pages quickly...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2009)

:rofl:   hey  hey  *CRAZY*!!!!:48:  yeah  its  been  a while...Thanks  for  the  kind  words...so  tell  me  what  ya  se  I  did  wrong  in  my  wireng...sorry  dont  have  PM  abilaty  here  anymore...Looking  forward  to  another  yer  of  learning  here...stick  around  I  hae  a  Purple Frosting  and  a  Cali Orange..you  are  gonna  wanna   see:aok:...Glad  to see  ya.  and  hope  to  see  ya  around  more....untill  then  take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 17, 2009)

all is lookin good at S.H.E.D. :aok: 
as everyone else has said :dancing: 

lookin forward to seeing how things progress with this mix u got goin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

:ciao;  *BlueA*..thanks  for  stopping  by..:48:..My  Male  is  dropping  real  good  now,,im  collecting  twice  a  day  and  ave  plenty..i  was  thinking  I  probably  could  collect  every  4  hrs  if i  needed  a lot...But  as  we  know it  dont  take  much  and  when  add  it to the  carrier  it  makes  a  crap load.. so  with  this  said  heres  what  i  plan  to  work  on...


cali orange F2..of coarse 

Orange  Frosting..:hubba: 

orange and  purple star gazer 


and  maybe  some  others  as  we  grow  along...Hope  everyone  is  doing  well..untill  next  time...take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## pcduck (Nov 17, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.



Oh well I tried


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks  *duck*...:48:    Look  how  purple  His  stalk  is...wonder if  I  should  cross with  Purple  Bud  too...Hmmmmm  wat  color  does  orange and  purple  make?...lol...we  will  call  it  that  cuzz...purple orange dont  sound  to  good  does  it?  thans  for  stopping  by..


time to  BIU  :bong:  and  pass:bong1:


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Purpa-langle*?

if you mix orange and brown you get a dark or muddy brown color. 
Maybe call it Seattle Chocolate?  

not really good at making names up, especially when im jaded and reamblin about, as iam now.

later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:ciao:  *BlueA*...Ill  put  that  Seattle  chocolate  in  the  Hat:aok:  

Hello  friends...:48:


I  have  transfered  the first  roots  on  The  Red  Dragon...:yay:   Now  this  is  where  I  Have  some  trouble..but  have  been  fine  tuneing  since  Ive  started..heres  what Ive  found...I  like  cocco  chor  and  a soil  mix...strait  soil  seems  to  be  to  heavy  for  the  soft  roots  and the  cocco  is  light  and  drys  fast  so  have  to  stay  on  top of  moister...so  far  so  good..I  have  a lot  of the  rockwool and  try clones  that  way  and  may  get  one :clap:.okay  lots  to  do  Hope  everyone  is doing  well:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:d


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

These  are a  nice  short  compact  Plant..i  like  that  it  doesnt  have  much  stretcheven  when  Light  is  far  away...


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

things lookin mighty fine down s.h.e.d. inc. way! Party at smokes!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks  *chef*..Party  on  Brotha:48:




:watchplant:


:bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello friends..This  is  one  my  girl  and I  are  gonna  watch..we  have  special  memories  Just  Gazeing  at  the  stars  one night....and  will  be  a  new  strain 4us  as  well..we  are  gonna  call  PurpleStarGazer:hubba: 


take  care  be  safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello  friends...Here  is  The  Red  Dragon  Mom.   I  have  done  some  LST  and  will continue  to  wrap  her  around  the  container  untill  I  have  a  100%  sure  replacement..wish me  luck  ..The  first  one  that  has  roots  is  now  in  soil  waiting  for  growth  to take  off:watchplant:  I  use  my  wire  stakes  to  hold  her  down  ad  I  used  this  Bucket  last  year  it  has  holes  drilled  around  the  top..I  will  use  Green  Pipe  cleaners  to  tie  her  around  the  top  of  the  bucket... 


:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

:rofl:   Look  at the  pic  up there...I  have  a DWC..A  Mass Bucket...And  A  Soil...:lama:



Grow  on  :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

lol sweet!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow, you are making phenomenal progress, 4U!
 They are lookin' GOOOOOOOD!!!!!


----------



## tcbud (Nov 19, 2009)

Diversity is the spice of life...you having so much fun in that shed!  Looking good on the "Purplestargazer"....sounds tastey.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

wow awesome plants awesome strains I am excited to see them bloom!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

always very impressive 4u,, especially with all that you have to keep up with.  U make it look so easy!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2009)

*:aok::watchplant::farm::heart:

:bong:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:  Friends..:48:


*Chef*...Thaks  for  stopping  by...Hows  the  candy  growing? 

*mojave*...Thanks  girl...Im  trying...Getting excited  about  a  few  upcomeing  strains...Have  a  few  people  watching  this  "star Gazer"   My  Buddy  said  may  be  my  3  ouncer  I  been  Looking  for...and  if  so  will compliment  the  PurpleFrosting  well:aok:  stick around  Its  gets  good  here after  the  Hollidays..

*tcbud*...Hows the  weather  today?  allways  a  pleasure  when  you  stop  By..I  know  your  lookng in  on  this star  Gazer...I  har  it  came  from  down  your  area..I  have  a  purple  Bud  in  flower  at  5  weeks..the  last  few weeks Im  gonna  use  ice  water the  last two  weeks  see if  it  brings  out  more  Purple...I read  that  it  helps..IDK..and  ya  know  me  I  just  try  things  for  myself  to  see..:giggle:  hope  ya  have  a great  weekend,,any big  plans?

*2Dog*...Thanks  for  stopping  By...yes  I  have  a  few  running...Not  sure  what part  of  orld  ya  in  but the  Red  Dragon  is  known  here  well  on the west  coast..and  the  others  are  Bens  Im  running  for  a  few  friends..i  have  more  comeing  up..stay  Stoned..I  meen  tuned:spit:

*LordHighLama*...Thanks  for  the  kind  words..I  spend  a  lot of time  and  Money  in  my  Hobby..Im  just  greatful  it  pays  off:48:

*UKgirl*..I Love  you..:heart:  You  make  me  so  very  Happy:bong:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 20, 2009)

4u2....you are amazing my friend....and, WOW, what big 'nuts' you have!!!!!!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 20, 2009)

4U, what's this about ice water bringing out the purple???? Tell me more! You mean chillin' the roots turns the buds more purplish??? I'm watchin' your StarGazer too!  Just got my aurora indica seeds from Nirvana today. But i wish I'd waited a week and chosen autos. Sigh...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 20, 2009)

:ciao:  *mojave*....Dont  worry..about  not  getting autos..they  will  come..Lets  work  with what  ya  got..As  for the  ice  watter..i  was  reading  on  it  but  am  sceptical  but  Ill  let  ya  Know  my  findings..and  another  thing  we  try  not  to  give  away  the  stealth  packageing  that  seedbanks  use...no wanna  let  know  :cop:  now  what  to  look  for..But  congrats  on the  purchase..Please  leave  a  report  in the  seed  banks  thread  for others..Enjoy  your  Friday..Time  to  BIU/VIU  :bolt::bong:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 20, 2009)

GREEN MOJO


----------



## Relentless999 (Nov 21, 2009)

very nice man!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks  for  stopping by  everyone..Just :watchplant:  and  :bong:





enjoy  your  Saturday


----------



## zipflip (Nov 21, 2009)

:stoned:   oh im enjoyin my saturday 4u.  lol just woke up from my second brownie nite. lol
 i so love my iso brownies man.  first tiem i ate two small squares and wow. so last nite i figure i'd up it by another square and  whoa....  air brakes.  too much for this ol zipper  :rofl: thought my heart gonna come pumpin and jumpin out my chest hahaha
  so wat'd did you think of ya whoel butter run ya did lil while go. i  neer did see the updates on it all. 
  but hey if ya hate makin butter then ya should try makin some real good and evapped qwiso and do brownies wit that.  absolutely no residual MJ taste in the brownies watsoever either man.  taht was my fav part of the whoel deal.
  looks like ya crew there is enjoyin the saturday  too :hubba:
  :48:


----------



## noobiewithadoobie (Nov 21, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> :stoned:   oh im enjoyin my saturday 4u.  lol just woke up from my second brownie nite. lol
> i so love my iso brownies man.  first tiem i ate two small squares and wow. so last nite i figure i'd up it by another square and  whoa....  air brakes.  too much for this ol zipper  :rofl: thought my heart gonna come pumpin and jumpin out my chest hahaha
> so wat'd did you think of ya whoel butter run ya did lil while go. i  neer did see the updates on it all.
> but hey if ya hate makin butter then ya should try makin some real good and evapped qwiso and do brownies wit that.  absolutely no residual MJ taste in the brownies watsoever either man.  taht was my fav part of the whoel deal.
> ...




can you PLEEEAAASE fill me in on the "evapped qwiso" you mentioned. I am thinking this may be similar to ISO Hash. I would love to have a recipe for a brownie that did not have any MJ taste inside. Please provide as much detail as you can for the evapped qwiso process!! :hubba: 
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!:bong1:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

4U, how's the StarGazer coming along?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U, how's the StarGazer coming along?


 


:ciao:  *mojave*....shes  doing  real  well...i  have  perfomed  my  "LST"  on the one  that  will  be the  donor....Placed  both  Star Gazer  in  3  gallon bags  and  will  flower  the  one  later  this  week  and  will  me carrying the " Purple Star Gazer " ....Hope  all  is  well  in the  Desert:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

pics  4u


----------



## tcbud (Nov 24, 2009)

*As always, looking good.*
*Have a Happy Thanksgiving my friend*.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 24, 2009)

do u put a dome over your bubbler 4u?  How do you keep the humidity up 4 them?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> *As always, looking good.*
> *Have a Happy Thanksgiving my friend*.


 

Thanks  *tc*...you  and hubby  enjoy  the  Turkey....oh  and  this  :48:



			
				lordhighlama said:
			
		

> do u put a dome over your bubbler 4u? How do you keep the humidity up 4 them?


 

Hey  *lordHIghlama*...thanks  for stopping  by...No  I  dont  use  Dome  for  my  Bubbler..No  need  for  Humidity  with  this  ...I  do  like  to  mist  at  day  8 threw  15..Roots  in 11  days...some  a  bit  longer  but  If  I  aint  got  them  by  20  days  Thy  aint  gowing in  my  SHED...and  as  ya  Know  some  strains  clone  better then  others...I  like  the  Bubbler  I  clip  place  and  walk away..I  only  top  off  the  res...no  addatives  or  preservatives:giggle:  Just  good  ole  H2O ..  have  found  that  the  closer  the  clip  to  the  air stone  the  faster the  oots...IDK..still  working  on  it  but  will share  what  i  know...Hope this  helps..take  care and be safe..and  Happy  thanks Giveing to  you and  yours..May  your  belly  be as  full  as your  Bong..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 25, 2009)

everything's look'n good, my friend....:aok:

say hi to Mel for me....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Looking fabulous 4u :aok:

hi crazy :ciao:*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

hello friends...:48:


was  bored one  night  and  made  this  clone  box  for  after  the  roots  ome from bubble  cloner..i  made ths  from  a  15  gallon  tote...placed  vercumlite(sp)  in  botton  matbe  3 inches..under that  is  a  propagation  mat..used  the  reflective  insolation i  use  in shed...temp  run  at  77  i there  and  runs  24/7...I  have  just  finished  with them and now  are in one  gallon  pots  in  the  veg  area..:lama:  Hope  everyone  is  doing well..untill  next  time  take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

pics 4U


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Nov 29, 2009)

:ciao:  nice clone box, pics! yeah! :banana:


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 29, 2009)

I may steal some ideas from your clone box. I need more area to veg. 

ALl is lookin good bro, cant wait to see some flower pics!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey  *BlueA*..:48:  here  some  I  have  Take  a  look see

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=586497#post586497

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50143


take  care and  be safe my  friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello  friends..well  its  been  a  tough  week ...I spotted  2 males (cheese X skush1)..and  pulled  2 Hemies  from  flower..:hitchair:  I  have some Blue Mt.under  flour.and  some  purple frosting...Placed  4  more Purple bud  in flower...and  screwing  up  my  DWC:doh:.  Temps  are  doing  well  with  outside  temps down  in  the teens at  night.. Hope  everyone  is  doing  well..


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 5, 2009)

:48: 
28F @ 8:30AM here 
Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
sorry about the he/she's -


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

Man 4U...your garden always looks sooo fine!  everything healthy...nice growing!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 5, 2009)

sorry bout the sexually challenged plants there 4u. how long did it take you to get that pink strain girl germinated? lol u make me jealous sometimes. toke to ya later


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

yeah smoke what breeder did you get your pink lady from?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 6, 2009)

*Shame about the males and hermies 
but everything else is looking fab :aok: as usual 
and how you screwing up the dwc ? :doh:

:bong::heart::48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

*doc..[*B]chef[/B].  Im  glad y  lik the  pink:aok: 


*UKgirl*:heart:  here  ya  Go  sweety 



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50136&page=2





:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

Started  Thread on  how  I  transfer  to  soil  from bubble cloner

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=589836#post589836


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

:ciao:


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50143




:watchplant:


----------



## Mutt (Dec 13, 2009)

The BMJxCh08 is lookin good bro. Seen others that grew it out had em autoflow. So heads up like. Whats wierd no known ruderalis genetics in it...so a wierd trait. Still good toke tho  It still takes a month of veg...but when it flowered it wouldn't stop LOL


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey  *mutt*...thanks  fr  stopping  by...Yeah  shes  a  sweet  one..I  have  12  more  at  about  2 weeks...will  keep  an  eye  out  for auto.  Merry  Christmas my  friend

:48:


----------



## someguy (Dec 17, 2009)

dang man, looking bitchin!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 17, 2009)

yep...4U's garden is always soooo green!  I'm a little jealous...lol  Lookin Good man!!!


----------



## tcbud (Dec 17, 2009)

You got fun in "sun" in winter.....looks so beautiful!

The weather outside is Frightful ....

yet you got it growing on and so green.

Happy Holidays to you and yours, may this season find you all happy and healthy.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah....they look good  keep up the good job brother!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

4U, in that last batch of pictures, is that a sock wrapped around your Monster Can grow? Brilliant....now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U, in that last batch of pictures, is that a sock wrapped around your Monster Can grow? Brilliant....now why didn't I think of that?


 

:aok:


Good  eye  *mojave*..  Last  yar  i  put  funny  crap in  my  posts  just to see if  people  would  notice...lol...I  think  Hick  was only  one..lol..take care and be safe girly grower:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

:stoned:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 20, 2009)

Im loveing the grow 4u2smoke... I hate that i came in so late into it, but im here now.. keem um looking good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

Mutt said:
			
		

> The BMJxCh08 is lookin good bro. Seen others that grew it out had em autoflow. So heads up like. Whats wierd no known ruderalis genetics in it...so a wierd trait. Still good toke tho  It still takes a month of veg...but when it flowered it wouldn't stop LOL


 




sure  enough  *mutt*  i  found  that  one:giggle:   all  clones I  took kept budding..but  no  root formation..this  one  has  and Im  still trying  to  root it..ill   keep  ya  posted...oh  and  i  do  have  more  running  behind  these:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

pics 4u


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Uh-uh yep i see what ur trying to do.....just a tip fer your last weeks of flower you might wanna look at.......the new kenmore dishwasher catalog! Good job brother!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:rofl:


Im  a  GE  kinda  Guy....That  fella  never works:spit:    i  think  he  sits  there in blue  uniform  and  watches  Plants  grow..:48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

No your thinking about the maytag repair guy. Poor dude.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

:spit:   you  know  your  comercials  :rofl:..anyway  he still  sits  there  like  hes  smoked  a  few  Bongs...oh  speaking  of  :bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

I know my dishwashers! Vapin with ya brother!


----------

